# Phil Liggett



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

So whats the over/under on how long into the first TdF broadcast before Liggett mentions the Armstrong situation apologetically?

Or do they just completely ignore it?


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I was going through to record on NBCSHD or whatever it's called all the races as far as I could go which is 10 days or something I a few are not live I noticed.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

He's been a LA fan for too long, and a TOF fan for too long. He and his bros are gonna bury it. Especially Frankie who might have a gag order. They need to focus on the 2012 TOF not the 2005.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

SicBith said:


> He's been a LA fan for too long, and a TOF fan for too long. He and his bros are gonna bury it. Especially Frankie who might have a gag order. They need to focus on the 2012 TOF not the 2005.



Good points.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ligget has always been an apologist for dopers.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

trailrunner68 said:


> Ligget has always been an apologist for dopers.


oh really..... the last few years when he talks of riders who were caught doping he usually says "left with disgrace"
I wouldn't label him a apologist.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

trailrunner68 said:


> Ligget has always been an apologist for dopers.


he is simply doing his job - which is commentating on the race, not editorializing or providing his opinions on on-going cases where everyone often lacks the information.

I think it is best for commentators to focus on the race at hand. People tune in to watch Tour De France, not get their latest doping rumors scoop. And Armsrong is retired - if you want to blame Ligget, how about talking about Voeckler and Rolland accusations when they started their time trial, or what Hincapie may or may not have said to grand jury, instead of focusing on his historic 17th TdF record? Would that be much better? I don't think so.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

SicBith said:


> He's been a LA fan for too long, and a TOF fan for too long. He and his bros are gonna bury it. Especially Frankie who might have a gag order. They need to focus on the 2012 TOF not the 2005.


Frankie is no longer on the broadcast. When Versus was bought by NBC the production team shifted to Los Angeles. David Micheals, Al Micheal's brother, runs the show. Big Armstrong fan. A simple call from Lance and Frankie was fired....... after almost 10 years 

Of course Phil is completely impartial. His paid speaking engagements for Livestrong and rides on Lance's, soon to be former, jet are no influence. 










If you want a laugh listen to this interview will Phil 

Voice of cycling Phil Liggett speaks out about Lance Armstrong - YouTube

I like the part about EPO being legal when Lance 99 samples tested positive. Really? 

Good thing Paul will be totally impartial....oh, maybe not
Cycling biggies invest in Ugandan gold mine


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

55x11 said:


> I think it is best for commentators to focus on the race at hand. People tune in to watch Tour De France, not get their latest doping rumors scoop.


For those same reasons talk of doping is relegated to a subforum on this message board.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I always knew Phil was a doper. Seeing his name in the doping forum proves it.


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Frankie is no longer on the broadcast. When Versus was bought by NBC the production team shifted to Los Angeles. David Micheals, Al Micheal's brother, runs the show. Big Armstrong fan. A simple call from Lance and Frankie was fired....... after almost 10 years
> 
> Of course Phil is completely impartial. His paid speaking engagements for Livestrong and rides on Lance's, soon to be former, jet are no influence.
> 
> ...


Great post! I think it was Al Michaels who went on a rant threatening some guy during a commercial break of MNF. It was caught by the satellite subscribers? I have no idea how the satellite TV worked back then or now for that matter.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I like the part about EPO being legal when Lance 99 samples tested positive. Really?


Liggett actually strikes me as being so naive that he might actually believe that Lance didn't dope, unlike someone like Merckx who is an apologist but certainly knows the score.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

spade2you said:


> I always knew Phil was a doper. Seeing his name in the doping forum proves it.


hey, he needs that stuff for his glaucoma


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

There's a few doozies in there. At one point,around the 14th minute, he said that Wiggins is training at altitude, in Spain or New York? WTF?

The rest of the interview sounded like a couple of Lance fans talking to each other. Clueless to say the least.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

The majority of cycling fans agree with Ligget.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> The majority of cycling fans agree with Ligget.


The majority of cycling fans live in Europe. They laugh at the poor old fool. 

I like how he says he has not see Lance for over a year. Here he is in September at a paid appearance with Lance. 










He will say anything to keep the gravy train going


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

MG537 said:


> There's a few doozies in there. At one point,around the 14th minute, he said that Wiggins is training at altitude, in Spain or New York? WTF?


I mostly fast-forward through most stages so I'm sure I miss most of the great commentary, nonetheless, I've already caught a couple of times where Phil will make an observation and then Paul says the exact opposite. Paul has to correct him constantly on identifying riders and other facts.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

*It's all starting to make sense under this tinfoil hat*



Doctor Falsetti said:


> The majority of cycling fans live in Europe. They laugh at the poor old fool.
> 
> I like how he says he has not see Lance for over a year. Here he is in September at a paid appearance with Lance.
> 
> ...


Maybe Phil = Philippe from Nice?


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> Maybe Phil = Philippe from Nice?


It occurs to me that Phil Ligget is buddies with Bob Roll.

What does this say about Bobke?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

*It's all starting to make sense under this tinfoil hat v2.0*



Samadhi said:


> It occurs to me that Phil Ligget is buddies with Bob Roll.
> 
> What does this say about Bobke?


1) 
In 1998, Lance Armstrong was recovering from cancer and had dropped out of the Paris–Nice race. Armstrong's coach, Chris Carmichael, asked Bob Roll to go to Boone, North Carolina, to ride with Armstrong for a few days. Armstrong was discouraged by Europe and on the verge of retiring. Carmichael wanted him to do one more training session, with Roll. According to Roll, "Lance had probably never met a bike racer like me...a person who could still find some happiness in such misery. We had eight hours a day for eight days of riding in the pouring rain - rain in Biblical proportions! I think Lance would've turned things around even without that time in the Appalachia[n]s, but it was a pivotal time." Armstrong went on to fourth in the Vuelta a España, and within a year and a half won his first Tour de France.

2)
Excess HGH has the potential to cause Acromegaly, a syndrome described above where there is abnormal growth of the bones in the face and extremities like the hands. The jaw progressively gets larger and the *spaces start to appear between teeth* as a result.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Liggett might just be plain ol' senile at this point. I'm pretty sure I heard him say today, "they are coming to the town of xyz, there's a monastery that was built there in 6??, that makes it over 2000 years old."


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Today it was "A thousand kilometers to go." And corrected himself immediately after, "That is, one kilometer or a thousand meters"


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll admit to preferring the voices on Eurosport, but I like Phil too. No need to pick on him in my view. Don't know about the rest of the folks here, I'd find it hard to talk for 3 hours and not make any mistakes . . .

Phil and Paul do announce with enthusiasm and love for the sport - to me this far outweighs their faults. Hope they keep going for many years.

And who didn't love Harry Carry? And we would all agree he was no Vince Scully.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

NextTime said:


> Phil and Paul do announce with enthusiasm and love for the sport - to me this far outweighs their faults.


They have definitely had their moments. I think they started out as basically "highlights" commentators which might explain the constant hyperbole, melodrama, etc. which often enough leads to rather outlandish statements. They've never really transitioned to the "well, we have 3 hours to cover here, might want to calm down a bit and not make a mountain out of every mole hill" state of mind.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Rather than talk about doping, let's see how many Phil and Paul catch phrases we can identify: 

"These are desperate times"

"If one man is going to stay away it's [so-and-so]"

"He's an opportunist" 

"A bit of panic in the peleton" 

"The impetus of the main field"


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> 1)
> In 1998, Lance Armstrong was recovering from cancer and had dropped out of the Paris–Nice race. Armstrong's coach, Chris Carmichael, asked Bob Roll to go to Boone, North Carolina, to ride with Armstrong for a few days. Armstrong was discouraged by Europe and on the verge of retiring. Carmichael wanted him to do one more training session, with Roll. According to Roll, "Lance had probably never met a bike racer like me...a person who could still find some happiness in such misery. We had eight hours a day for eight days of riding in the pouring rain - rain in Biblical proportions! I think Lance would've turned things around even without that time in the Appalachia[n]s, but it was a pivotal time." Armstrong went on to fourth in the Vuelta a España, and within a year and a half won his first Tour de France.
> 
> 2)
> Excess HGH has the potential to cause Acromegaly, a syndrome described above where there is abnormal growth of the bones in the face and extremities like the hands. The jaw progressively gets larger and the *spaces start to appear between teeth* as a result.


hell if abnormal growth around the face and a space between the teeth are indication of the the use of HGH, then I'm doping!!!!!

The shape of my head (somewhat typical for people of my ethnicity) and the space between my teeth are similar to Roll's.

The pictures I've seen of people with Acromegaly, don't look anything like us.

But then, on this forum, appearances and opinions count for everything.

Narc me out to the USADA, then, but no matter what they say or do, I WILL NEVER ADMIT TO DOPING!!!!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

If everyone wants to criticize Liggett's relationship with LA, that's your prerogative. Before you criticize his work on air, though, try this:

Record the 4-hour live coverage on any given day.
Watch it from the beginning with the sound off
Try doing the commentary yourself

Let us know if you make any mistakes...

The man's been covering cycling longer than some of us have been alive. A little respect for that isn't out of the question.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I vote for Ted Nugent as Phils replacement.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

Respect. Couldn't agree more.👍


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Opus51569 said:


> If everyone wants to criticize Liggett's relationship with LA, that's your prerogative. Before you criticize his work on air, though, try this:
> 
> Record the 4-hour live coverage on any given day.
> Watch it from the beginning with the sound off
> ...


No respect, he sucks. He was lucky to latch on to a undeserved audience that did not know better. 

Before you ask, I have been watching the sport since 1980. Grew up in Europe and lived in the heart of the sport, Italy, Spain, France. Today any internet stream is better then the garbage spewed by Phil. He needs to retire


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Why are you so mean?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> Why are you so mean?


Pointing out the obvious is not mean. 

Mean is calling people bitter liars only motivated by money.... because they tell the truth. 

Liggett is no hero


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm going to make this bingo thing happen. More Liggettisms: 

"Eyes down" 

"A man possessed" 

"Is there any stopping...?"

"The organization of..."

"Organized"

"If anyone can do it, it's..."

That's 11. How many blocks are in a bingo matrix? I think it's a 5X5 with 24 (with a BINGO in the middle).


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Opus51569 said:


> And, of course, you're in a position to know the "truth"' right?
> 
> How's the weather under the bridge this time of year?


Post, not poster. Instead of insults how about attempting to stay on topic?

Liggett has spewed the talking points of the omerta for years. He has mislead fans with absurd lies and misrepresentations. It is not trolling to point this out. 

Here is an interesting review of the misinformation spewed by Phil in just one interview. 

http://velorooms.com/the-doping-section/the-gospel-according-to-phil/


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

The omerta has talking points?!


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> The omerta has talking points?!


Yup

Bitter
Hater
never tested positive
Witch hunt
Waste of taxpayer funds
unstable
drunk
sold their story

The strategy is simple. Never address the message, attack the messenger. Wonder what he is going to say about George, VDV, or Dave Z?


----------



## JohnnyG (Nov 22, 2011)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> No respect, he sucks. He was lucky to latch on to a undeserved audience that did not know better.
> 
> Before you ask, I have been watching the sport since 1980. Grew up in Eurpe and lived in the heart of the sport, Italy, Spain, France. Today any internet stream is better then the garbage spewed by Phil. He needs to retire


Very well said Doc F ... I agree 100% !!! Phil & Bob need to GO ... LA fan boys !!!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnnyG said:


> Very well said Doc F ... I agree 100% !!! Phil & Bob need to GO ... LA fan boys !!!


I'm not sure Phil needs to go but I think there are plenty of guys that can do a better job of filling air time (imagine if NBC didn't have such an abundance of commercials, plugs, & prerecorded bits to take up such a large percentage of air time). Not to pile on but Phil also doesn't have such a great knowledge of the sport outside of the relatively few races (as compared to many of the other guys) he commentates, which is why he makes such a mess of identifying riders.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Post, not poster. Instead of insults how about attempting to stay on topic?
> 
> Liggett has spewed the talking points of the omerta for years. He has mislead fans with absurd lies and misrepresentations. It is not trolling to point this out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for quoting my previous post, since it seems to have disappeared otherwise. 

Really! You've been watching cycling since way back in 1980?!?! Did they even have bicycles way back then? And you've lived in Europe!?!?! How silly of me to question your bona fides on the subject. I sincerely apologize for doubting your wisdom or your motives.

By the way, if you're concerned about insults, consider not saying people you don't know "suck" or are "poor old fools". Just a thought.

In the meantime, the only link I'm interested in is the video of you commenting on a stage of the Tour. Don't disappoint your legions of fans.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Phil is not my favorite, but I think y'all are being a little hard on him at least where today's broadcast is concerned. The show opened with a discussion of the revelation of the doping testimonies, and Phil has brought it up several times since. 

Not that they were eager to break the story, but I don't think they are soft pedaling it at all. I also think Phil plays better with the casual viewer of these races than the more serious fans, probably in line with the network's strategy.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Fireform said:


> Phil is not my favorite, but I think y'all are being a little hard on him at least where today's broadcast is concerned. The show opened with a discussion of the revelation of the doping testimonies, and Phil has brought it up several times since.
> 
> Not that they were eager to break the story, but I don't think they are soft pedaling it at all. I also think Phil plays better with the casual viewer of these races than the more serious fans, probably in line with the network's strategy.


Did you listen to what he said? It was an absurd babble of obfuscation. The fact is multiple riders gave evidence about Armstrong's doping. It is not limited to "Bitter people who sold their stories and have since changed their stories" Not one rider has denied talking with USADA, Paul just said they all had. 

They deliberately mislead the fans to protect their own financial interests. Nothing wrong with calling that out


----------



## juno (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, I am an American so I have been watching Phil, Paul and Bobke for years.
Could there be better announcers? Yes, but to me listening to their babble is part of my TDF experience. I think they have a good shtick going between them for an American audience.

And Lance? You think they are so protective and fawning over him? Geez, they must positively have man-crushes on Cav and Wiggo then.
As entertaining as they are for me it seems like lately they are arguing over who is gonna blow one of the Brits first.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Look, I agree with you on the whole Lance issue and have for a long time. However, I didn't hear Phil say anything about "Bitter people who sold their stories and have since changed their stories." Maybe he did and I missed it. It seemed to me that he treated the issue with something approaching the gravity it deserves, and he brought it up multiple times in connection with everyone mentioned in the article. I can think of many parallel instances in other sports where announcers made far less of the issue on air than Phil did this morning.

Phil projects an air of having been in denial and hoping it would all go away, and that now that it's clear it won't he's short on specifics. Whether that's actually the case, I'm not prepared to say. I do doubt he follows the ins and outs of the situation as closely as you do.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Fireform said:


> Look, I agree with you on the whole Lance issue and have for a long time. However, I didn't hear Phil say anything about "Bitter people who sold their stories and have since changed their stories." Maybe he did and I missed it..


Here is Phil's take. Obfuscation at it's best

Voice of cycling Phil Liggett speaks out about Lance Armstrong - YouTube

It is simple, he is either a fool or he is trying to cover up.





> nothing new in the enquiry whatsoever, and I think Armstrong, and Johan Bruyneel, and the doctors, one doctor they have named has never been even remotely concerned with any controversy about drugs


,



> Now, all of these cyclists who are saying they have seen Lance taking drugs, most of them have been discredited since and are in disgrace, and some of them have received money to make such statements.





> Its circumstantial,





> I dont know what the backing is for USADA, the United States Anti Doping Agency, but they seem intent on nailing their own countryman, which is an American, this is an American agency. I dont even know if they can bring to justice people like Johan Bruyneel whos a Belgian and accused of no offence within the United States territory,





> some people would be in for some serious repurcussions if it comes out he is clean, and theyve gone on record saying they witnessed him doing it





> yeah he was taking EPO, ive seen him take it”thats no proof, twenty five guys can say that, its still no proof.


“



> his frozen urine samples and then said there were definate traces of EPO use back in the late 1990's, well *I think if you check the 1990's that wasnt on the banned substance list then because it wasnt known,* thats the only reason, It would have been if it was known.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Phil sucks. And he is a total hack. I did not realize how bad p&p were until I moved to Europe and started watching the races on Eurosport. Even when I have to watch the races in Italian or German, it is just a better experience all around.

Americans just do not know any better. This s not meant to be an insult, it's just the way it is. Also, I think some people are conditioned to p&p like Pavlov's dogs.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Opus51569 said:


> If everyone wants to criticize Liggett's relationship with LA, that's your prerogative. Before you criticize his work on air, though, try this:
> 
> Record the 4-hour live coverage on any given day.
> Watch it from the beginning with the sound off
> ...


Ah, yes, the old "don't criticize someone for X unless you're perfect at it yourself" argument. Since you're using it to criticize other people, one can only surmise that you, yourself, are perfect at criticizing people on Internet discussion boards. Congratulations!


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sorry, my knowledge of this topic is close to zero, but why would anyone care what Phil Liggett thinks of the latest LA accusations? Is Phil some kind of expert in this area? Does he have close personal connections to the people involved (I'm assuming yes on this one)? Is there any reason to take his opinion as somehow more authoritative than anyone else who is involved in cycling generally but has no specific connection to LA?


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I enjoy Phil. We all make mistakes and have opinions. I've always considered any sports announcer to be just something to listen to while I watch the event, not an impartial oracle to lead me through it. He's got entertaining stories from being around the sport as long as he has. It's like watching a race with a very experienced long time fan, which suits me fine. Too much technical analysis gets tiring for me, like Gruden with football.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Did you listen to what he said? It was an absurd babble of obfuscation. The fact is multiple riders gave evidence about Armstrong's doping. It is not limited to "Bitter people who sold their stories and have since changed their stories" Not one rider has denied talking with USADA, Paul just said they all had.
> 
> They deliberately mislead the fans to protect their own financial interests. Nothing wrong with calling that out


It's a vast, Lance-wing conspiracy!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Here is Phil's take. Obfuscation at it's best
> 
> Voice of cycling Phil Liggett speaks out about Lance Armstrong - YouTube
> 
> It is simple, he is either a fool or he is trying to cover up.“


Of course in that video he is covering for Armstrong. I had not seen that before. I think I made it clear, though, that I was talking about today's broadcast, and the video you linked to was made before the TdF began.

He, his higher ups, or both, have seen the handwriting on the wall. The tone of their remarks on air today was quite different from what he said in that video.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

*Why aren't you enraged by Liggett;s opinion?*



bike981 said:


> Sorry, my knowledge of this topic is close to zero, but why would anyone care what Phil Liggett thinks of the latest LA accusations? Is Phil some kind of expert in this area? Does he have close personal connections to the people involved (I'm assuming yes on this one)? Is there any reason to take his opinion as somehow more authoritative than anyone else who is involved in cycling generally but has no specific connection to LA?


Asking these questions enables doping.


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> Why aren't you enraged by Liggett;s opinion?


That's what I'm trying to ask -- why does *anyone* care what Liggett says? Why is his opinion relevant more so than some random person who closely follows pro cycling but otherwise has no connection to LA?




Local Hero said:


> Asking these questions enables doping.


Huh?


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

bike981 said:


> That's what I'm trying to ask -- why does *anyone* care what Liggett says? Why is his opinion relevant more so than some random person who closely follows pro cycling but otherwise has no connection to LA?


Because millions of people watch him. When he deliberately misleads the public it only adds to the chaos


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

bike981 said:


> That's what I'm trying to ask -- why does *anyone* care what Liggett says? Why is his opinion relevant more so than some random person who closely follows pro cycling but otherwise has no connection to LA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm making light of the situation. 

It seems that some believe anything less than encouraging the villagers to rally with pitchforks and torches is being a pro-Lance fanboy.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Local Hero said:


> For those same reasons talk of doping is relegated to a subforum on this message board.


I agree with this entirely. Why the FROCK is the doping forum treated in such a manner! I think it is pathetic. Shame on RBR!!!! And, I am not kidding.

As to Phil, I think he is a doper. There is no way he could broadcast for 40 years, day in, day out, without the help of something.


----------



## pliebenberg (Jun 24, 2011)

*TOC screw-ups...*

I'll go on record here that I still enjoy Phil & crew's commentary of Euro races; however (me being a Calif native) the number of faux pas (misinformation and mispronunciations) during the Amgen TOC made me realize that their reporting during the TdF etc is most likely BS also.

Something about that Brit accent makes it seem OK though...


----------



## flyrunride (May 2, 2012)

I enjoy Phil's commentary too, I do like Eurosport coverage when I get to watch it online if I'm out and about but I've always liked Phil and Paul's coverage as it's very entertaining even when nothing is going on. That said I do believe they are doping... How can they talk for so long and keep that kind of pace without epo or even blood transfusion and spew out consistently without diuretics? I wouldn't want them to be banned though.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Here is Phil's take. Obfuscation at it's best
> 
> Voice of cycling Phil Liggett speaks out about Lance Armstrong - YouTube
> 
> It is simple, he is either a fool or he is trying to cover up.


Excellent point: Fool/Koolaid drinker or trying to cover up  ???


What do you think Phil has to gain by being this way?

Is Phil just a helpless LA fan until the end, like teenager?

Or is Phil and many other people going to go down (Financially, career-wise, or legally) when the walls finally collapse on LA? 


I'm a _huge_ LA fan, but evidence is piling up so high. Very high! But probably more important (And telling) to me is how LA (And his team) is acting since the latest charges were filed against him. Very, very suspicious. 

Maybe I'm only now seeing what many people, including you Doc, have been seeing for some time. I maybe a little late, but I'm here!


When two or three people say they witnessed an act, that's one thing. When tens of people say they saw said act, that's another.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i love Phil. he isn't as sharp as he used to be and i think the video feed and audio haven't exactly matched up well but all race video is a feed that networks pay to get and add commentary to. they are watching the video and then have to talk along with it without knowing what is coming next. that's pretty damn difficult. 

Phil will always be the voice of racing - i have tired to listen to Mr. Mush Mouth over on Eurosport - my god it's incomprehensible.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

asciibaron said:


> i love Phil. he isn't as sharp as he used to be and i think the video feed and audio haven't exactly matched up well but all race video is a feed that networks pay to get and add commentary to. they are watching the video and then have to talk along with it without knowing what is coming next. that's pretty damn difficult.
> 
> Phil will always be the voice of racing - i have tired to listen to Mr. Mush Mouth over on Eurosport - my god it's incomprehensible.


Dumb question: Who's Mr. Mush Mouth?



I like Phil too. He reminds me of Howard Cosell doing Monday Night Football's halftime high-lights of Sunday's football games. And Howard did those high-lights live as it was being shown on T.V..


----------

